# culinary externship



## jsm1000 (Jan 12, 2007)

i would like too do my extern overseas either france, amsterdam. can anyone help with conections, or any websites. my name is john email is [email protected]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, John. We hope you browse the forums (including the culinary students forums to which I'm moving your post). There's a lot to absorb here and great people to meet. 

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## asnutter (Jan 26, 2007)

My advice would be to get with your local American Culinary Federation chapter to see if the chef's there know anyone overseas...
Getting the paperwork nightmare taken care of is always a hassle...
This should be planned WELL in advance...Like a year or so before you plan to go...
Im not sure of your location, but, if your school cant help you out with the connections, the ACF network is a great tool...


----------

